# First time trapper



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

So to start off I am I need of some pointers as this is my first year trapping, I have been on trap lines with my wife's grandfather and some family but this is my first year solo. As I was doing some walking and scouting today it hit me that I was having alot of trouble finding good locations, as well as what to look for. The timber has alot of foliage so all I can see are trails but no distinguishing what made them. I know at least on yote favors the feild about 150 behind our house. The property I'm starting is 30 acres with alot of draws and washes. Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you targeting coyotes?


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I would like to target them and bobcats. Big goals for the first time lol.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Snares or steel jawed traps?


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Steel jawed, #2 Bridger


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Think of a trail like a interstate highway. While semi trucks use the highway allot, cars use it, delivery trucks use it, so on and so forth. Same with trails. Everything from cattle to squirrels will use a trail.

Now the trick is don't set on the trail. If you do you'll get misses from deer stepping on trap pans and also catch non target animals like raccoons even if your trap pan is set heavy.

Two approaches are available snares and traps on trails.

As for snaring on trails its a tough thing to do in the Midwest because of deer. While a meandering deer on a trail will usually jump a snare. Most trails are used as traveling trails and many times deer will use these to escape. Thus your snare is knocked to the ground or off trail.

So you make flat sets or bait sets just off the trail. (Sometimes a cubby set but they take time and I have found a big bait hung in back)

You use a call lure like urine or one you buy. If the lure says its powerful stay away unless its below zero as it contains allot of skunk essence.

I would then recommend a start by making some off trail sets. Flat sets are my choice and they are made 3-5 feet off trail I say flat sets as digging bait holes in timber is tough because of all those roots. I try to avoid hallow logs and they are a favorite of raccoons no matter the lure or bait.

Don't forget the visual attractant in timber:

Use bleached white bones as an visual attractant for coyotes. Sometimes if its real green in the timber, sun bleached cow pies work if backed with a log. Somtimes you can get away with a small bleach jug also.

For cats, almost anything works for a visual attractant, like tinsel, foil, surveyors tape and feathers if legal. Tie them some 3-4 feet off the ground to get the cat to stray off the trail and pick up the scent of the lure/bait

Cats also like to rub on trees so if the trail has an offset that is clear with a tree. Make a flat set below the tree and about 2 feet up add some cat rub lure. I make two sets here. One at the base of the tree. and another about a foot away on the approach as cats spray after rubbing.

Here's a common error for new trappers. They have patience. While a good slide will give you a muskrat overnight or muddy trail will get you a raccoon, its not the same with cats and yotes. It may take 8 or more days to get one to walk the trail where your set is. So be patient. To many guys get frustrated after a week and no action. As long as you looked at your set and believe its working, leave it be. At most freshen up the lure in week or sooner perhaps if there is heavy rain.

You stated " you just don't see good locations" Think again, if you have trails they are good locations. As time goes buy you'll narrow down which trails are better than others.

Pay close attention to the prevailing wind also, make sets with the trail downwind.

Two last hints,

1) coyotes being 1/2 coward like a broad open view, select trails on ridges, even along steep banks as these will be used the most.

2) cats being opportunists and sight hunters like trails close to field edges, but trails should have have scrub between the trail and the field so the cat can blend in. Don't be afraid to make a cat set with an Flag (visual attractor) up to 50 yards from an edge trail in an open field. Especially true in agricultural areas. Use an artificial pole to hang the Flag it if you observe an area with a clear view yet high enough cover for a cat to stalk the flag. Make you set downwind of the flag so the cat crosses the set before it gets to the flag. Use a tad of bobcat or fox urine on a log backing and place a good cat bait, I like beaver, under the log with the trap pan back about 9 inches.

By the way, I know Missouri cats I have called in many on the MO/Iowa border in the center of the state.

Thus as time goes on upgrade your traps to a #3 Bridger if Bridger is your favorite brand. Go to a 4 coil for speed. Dont be discouraged, I am not saying it has to happen right away. #2, two coils will work however, you'll get a few toes as speed and length of jaw is not available. To cure some of this and for a small price you can easily add JC Conner Taos springs to make your 2 coiled, #2 Bridger's' to 4 coil.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

That's alot of very helpful advice I bought winterized bobcat urine is that to strong?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Only if you spill it in your vehicle. I spilled a pint of coyote urine this season in my suburban. Its been 2 months and I need to buy new air fresheners.

I don't think you will have an issue. I have never used freeze proof urine however so I can't say for certain. Be mindful fox urine works well also often it cost less due to fox farmers.

I forgot one thing. Get a fairly decent log book as it will get a work out. Document your sets, how you made them, where, temp, time, lure, bait ... get my drift? Do this to save time and effort for future seasons as it will save allot of time. I have a few old log books I have stored since 1975. Pictures will also help, wish I had convenient cameras in those days. Pictures help because as the season matures terrain changes allot more than a person believes.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I've heard of people keeping logs but I guess I didn't know it was that detailed lol. I did some more walking today down the draws were the was is(its pretty deep in some places) and came across what looked to be an old den, it was at the bottom and the hole is about a foot and a half in diameter, not sure if it will be used again or not. Thank you again for all the advice.


----------

